# Battery Conditioner



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

Not sure this is the place to ask this, but I want to build a battery conditioner/maintainer for my D2G. I know they already exist already built, but I like to do things on my own. Anybody have schematics or know where I can get them? I have electronic and circuit background just FYI. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------

